# Thanksgiving stuffed fatties



## mlrtym44 (Apr 24, 2018)

I did these for a squadron event a little while back.  used ground turkey (DUH) layered in some stuffing and cheese then rolled'em up!  There were amazing and hit.  Most of these noners had no idea what they were, but wrap anything in bacon and they will come!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2018)

Those look great!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks really good. Substitute some ham and swiss in and you'll have a fattie club.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks great! Nice job!

Last year a buddy entered a thanksgiving fattie in the fattie contest. It was great! Believe he placed 4th or 5th out of 33 entries.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 24, 2018)

Very nice! Like! B


----------



## weedeater (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks great!
Like!

Weedeater


----------

